# [SOLVED] Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS



## alec100

Hi I am new here and have corrupted my BIOS Chip. I am no completel clueless about how to recover it. I have read about the AMI Boot Block for AMI BIOS's (which mine is). However It requires a floppy drive which my computer doesn't have. I did have an old floppy drive hanging about and I fitted it into my computer, However After Following the Boot Block Steps still nothing happens. It doesn't seem like power is getting to the floppy, the led doesn't light up at all, but I am sure it is fitted correctly. My Computer seems to make no attempt to access my newly installed floppy drive and I do not hear any beeping noise indicating that it is flashing AMIBOOT.ROM from the floppy disc. I Have tried holding CTRL+Home while the computer boots with floppy in the drive but I still get the same result. I would really like some help getting this fixed and telling me what Iv'e done wrong, or telling me some other way of recovering my AMI BIOS Chip, Thanks In Advanced.


----------



## Niram

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

Usually wrecking BIOS wrecks the motherboard as well.

I think you need to get a new motherboard


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

What caused the problem? A bad flash will generally brick the Bios chip making it unusable. If your Bios chip is NOT soldered to the Mobo it can be replaced pretty easily. If it IS soldered it is more difficult and should be done by a professional and that would cost more than a replacement Mobo.
Knowing what were working with might prove helpful.
PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand & Model Number.
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo.


----------



## alec100

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

Thanks for the quick reply, Are you telling me my whole motherboard is corrupt. I Installed an unofficial bios update that wasn't supported by my Motherboard (which was the most stupid thing in the world) will that of corrupted my Whole Motherboard? As I said in my original post I read about recovering using the AMI Boot Block but my computer seems to make no attempt to access the floppy Drive I Installed.

My PC's An Acer Aspire M3640.
Processor: Intel Core 2 Q6600 Quad Core
RAM: 3GB
GPU: Nvidia Geforce 450 GTS
HD: 640GB
BIOS Installed Previously: R01-B4
I Think the Motherboard is an NForce one but I cannot remember the exact model number and can't check as my PC's down.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

Maybe you could share the brand and model of the board you have?


----------



## alec100

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

I edited my last post to include it


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

There no way to look up a Acer motherboard to see if the bios chip is removable or soldered on, have a look at the board see the image below, or contact www.biosman.com to see if a replacement chip in available.

Removable type chip









Soldered on type


----------



## alec100

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

My BIOS is soldered on, Is My computer Defenitely beyond repair using The Boot Block recovery The BIOS flashed successfully it just wasn't supported by my Motherboard. If It cannot be recovered without changing the BIOS or Motherboard what would the best solution to my problem be, and how much would it cost in GBP.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

Try contacting these guys> http://bios-repair.co.uk/


----------



## alec100

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

I'd probably prefer to take it to a local Computer shop instead of having to send it away. I was asking what would be the standard price for this sort of thing and how much would I be expecting to pay. I would also much prefer to reflash the BIOS in some way instaed of getting a new one, would this be possible to do, or will I definetly need a replacment. My Motherboard is an Nvidia NForce 630i if it helps.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

A local PC won't be able to flash it either, the equipment to flash through a serial port is not common and rarely used locally. So they would have to remove and send it out. 
I would get an hour to remove, shipping, costs + markup, an hour to reassemble That's probably around $180-$200 USD.


----------



## alec100

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

are you serious? It would cost around £150 to get my bios fixed. Is there no cheaper way of doning it? I am a little confused to what is exactly happening here. I am aware my BIOS is corrupt due to a flash update of an unsupported firmware. To my knowledge the rest of the computer (Including the Motherboard) is in tact please correct me if I am wrong. So In theory the Boot Block recovery method should still work. I know I tried it and it didn't seem to but I cannot guarentee the floppy disc drive I was using was in working condition as it had not been used for several years and it may have broke when moving it from computer to computer, is there an easy way i could test the floppy drive for working and wheather a Boot Block recovery would be in anyway possible with a working floppy drive before I look at paying a large sum of money to get the BIOS fixed. If There is no other way I might just by a new motherboard and get someone local to fit it.


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*



> It would cost around £150 to get my bios fixed?


Most likely, for a PC Repair shop to do it. Every shop will charge you for their time and materials and place a healthy markup on any parts



> Is there no cheaper way of doing it?


Have you checked the link Wrench gave you above? Their rates look very reasonable.



> I cannot guarantee the floppy disc drive I was using was in working condition


Try it using a USB flash drive


----------



## alec100

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

I have tried it with a Working Floppy Disk Drive and got exactly the same result. The LED didn't light up at all with either drive I don't know if it's meant to but I would expect it to when a floppy is put in the machine wheather the computer can read from it or not. Perhaps there is a problem with the Bird Connector into the disk drive becuase it does not seem to show any signs of having power. Will a USB Flash Drive work for this? I cannot find anywhere saying it will but I will try it anyway. I Think I will just get a new motherboard if I cannot fix it any other way. I could send it away and get it fixed but I would prefer to spend probably around the same amount of money (or maybe slightly more) and buy a new motherboard without haing to send away anything, I don't really feel comfortable sending my motherboard away in the post. Thanks for all the Help and Support Here Anyway.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

Sounds like a dead Bios to me, the Bios (Basic Input Output System is what controls the drives and logic if it's dead it can't reflash itself.


----------



## alec100

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

Tried putting amiflash.rom on USB and it didn't work. Now I will accept there is no simple way of fixing it. Thanks for all the help on these forums and I will look into purchasing a new motherboard.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*



wrench97 said:


> Sounds like a dead Bios to me, the Bios (Basic Input Output System is what controls the drives and logic if it's dead it can't reflash itself.


Ditto! ^

To use a USB drive, you would have to get into the Bios to set it as First Boot Device.
Edit: too late, you already tried it.


----------



## alec100

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

as my computer won't start up at all it would be impossible to change anything in BIOS. It seems odd how the Boot Block method won't work for me it seems to fix most people's problems with AMI BIOS's that I find on the internet. I don't see any reason why my Boot Block should be corrupt. Oh Well It probably looks like a new motherboard for me unless anyone has any better ideas. Thanks again for all the Help and Support on these forums.


----------



## linderman

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

RELAX fella; this happens all the time

here is where you need to go for a UK SPI bios 

http://bios-repair.co.uk/SPI-ISP/spiflash.html


----------



## linderman

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

http://bios-repair.co.uk/SPI-ISP/spiflash.html


----------



## linderman

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

your bios doesnt appear to be soldered on to the board after all; your bios sits in a craddle which makes it an easy and cheap do it yourself fix

here in the US they sell a bios chip for your board

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bios-Chip-Acer-...126753751?pt=Motherboards&hash=item588151f3d7

I am sure you could get one from Grains; without sending them the whole board

if you want to get really swanky; you could buy a chip with the correct Acer bios flashed to the chip / and then get another flashed with the bios which you were chasing (MUST make sure though you have the right OEM manuf of your board and right model number when you get this alternate chip; often times it will work therefore unlockign the overclocking options which I assume is why you did this to begin with)

there are several forums that do the same thing; they alter the original OEM system builder bios to unlock the blocked bios features / BUT you CANT simply flash your way from a neutered acer bios to a retial board by simple flashing; all the OEM system builders have altered their bios to prevent it from working


----------



## linderman

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

here is an example of a forum which works on unlocking oem bios or modding as its called to chase performance
http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/misc.php?page=chipprogram


----------



## linderman

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

this info pretty much sums it up

http://www.bios-mods.com/blog/


http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Forum-Acer--28


----------



## alec100

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

Thanks Linderman I will try this, But I could have sworn my BIOS was soldered on and Iv'e had my computer open at least 4 times today, will check again.


----------



## alec100

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

Would it be possible to purchase a BIOS for my board that allowed overclocking. The only reason I was trying to reflash was so I could Overclock, but my BIOS wouldn't let me change FSB or Voltages.


----------



## linderman

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

sorry SPI bios is what many of the newest motherboard use; its not user fixable when you brick a bios, the board must be sent off to someone with an SPI bios programmer; when you siad your bios was soldered onto the board; that led me to assume you have an SPI bios chip.

However

your board does in fact have a socketed bios chip which (as shown by ebay link where you can buy the chip) means you can buy a programmed bios chip cheaply and install it at home; in fact if you can find the make and model of the OEM board builder you might want to try buying a second bios chip flashed with a retail board bios; this should give you overclocking options you were seeking


----------



## linderman

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*



alec100 said:


> Thanks Linderman I will try this, But I could have sworn my BIOS was soldered on and Iv'e had my computer open at least 4 times today, will check again.




can you give me an upclode digital pic of your bios chip

also look around on the board for the name and model of the original board manuf (like asus, msi, gigayte etc)


----------



## linderman

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*



alec100 said:


> Would it be possible to purchase a BIOS for my board that allowed overclocking. The only reason I was trying to reflash was so I could Overclock, but my BIOS wouldn't let me change FSB or Voltages.


yes it is possible in many case but you have to find out which board you have first


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

I think it's an Acer oem board?


----------



## linderman

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*



wrench97 said:


> I think it's an Acer oem board?






yeah; I agree its an acer oem board he has now; but acer doesnt manuf boards, they contract out to someone like asus 

often time if you can find a sister retial board you can insert a flashed bios chip into the board and get full functionality out of them; its a crap shoot but its a cheap crap shoot.

if its doesnt work then simply insert the the correct bios chip revision supplied by acer and live with the unick board


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

I thought they started producing their own, A-Open?


----------



## alec100

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

My Motherboards Nvidia Nforce 630i I am sorry if this is not the info you were looking for as for the pic, give me some time to open up my computer and upload it taking a picture without a working computer may prove to be a hard task.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

While your in there see if there is a name and model stenciled on the board itself.


----------



## linderman

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*



wrench97 said:


> While your in there see if there is a name and model stenciled on the board itself.




you may be correct Bruce; I am not sure, last I knew no OEM manuf their own boards but I miss the bulleye often these days :embarased


the only real way to tell is the sil screening on the board itself


----------



## linderman

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

nforce is the manuf of the chipset not the motherboard


----------



## alec100

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

Here is The Best Picture I could get of the BIOS It looks soldered on to me. As for writing on the board cannot see much. N1996 is written on it and barcode 00218508E0DB. Any hints on where abouts on the motherboard the manufacturer may be written.

EDIT: In very small print I saw MICRO-STAR just below N1996


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

Well it's soldered on, and appears to be a MSI(Micro Star International) board, For a MSI board your looking for a MS-xxxx number or for the Intel/nvidia boads a P6Nxx number by the PCIe slot.


----------



## alec100

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

cannot see anything underneath the number 10 round about the PCI slot where P6Nxx is in the picture except the barcode 00218508E0DB that i posted above. I cannot easily see anything else around my PCI slot's as I have a large PCI Graphics Card.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

Sometimes, the Mobo name is under the Bar Code sticker.


----------



## alec100

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

I removed it nothing underneath


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

Not unusual for a OEM board some are based off a retail production board others are.


----------



## alec100

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

So what do you reccomend I do without knowing the motherboard model number and knowing my BIOS chip is soldered in.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

Send it out to be flashed is the cheapest, replacing it with a retail board will be more expensive and you may need to include a new copy of windows as the OEM license is tied to the OEM motherboard, but that would give you the OC abilities.


----------



## alec100

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

I have a seperate Windows 7 Disc and Windows 7 is installed on my harddrive so that really shouldn't be an issue I might just by myself a new motherboard as they can be got locally and will enable OC abilities. I really don't like the idea of sending my PC off for a while to be fixed. Heres another question will any retail motherboard bought from a shop be fine if it supports an Intel Processor or will I need to get a specific model/manufacturer.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

Hard to tell from the image if it's a full ATX or a Mico ATX(mATX) board is the board square About 9.5" x 9.5" or rectangular about 9" x 12"?


----------



## alec100

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

doing a very rough measurment it appears to be about 9.5" x 9.5" (Square) so basically any other motherboard with that measurement?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

Yes a mAtx, preferably the Intel P/G/Q 43 or 45 chip set.
P boards are the performance series but I haven't seen any in a matx size, G series is integrated graphics, G43 DDR2 boards are getting hard to find, Q series is a business model with integrated video, and commonly found in matx form> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus...0-(x16)-ddr2-667-800-sata-3gb-s-raid-matx-vga.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

If you really want to do this on the cost effective side the G31 board will run your DDR2 ram and Q6600> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/giga...(x16)-ddr2-1066(oc)-800-mhz-sata-ii-micro-atx

Overclocks pretty well also.


----------



## alec100

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

Thanks for all the help. I was thinking of just going out tomorrow and see what motherboard I could get locally before buying online, but I will bear in mind this motherboard is there at a good price so thanks for the reccomendation and all the help. I will use these forums in the future if I ever have any more computer related problems I cannot sort out myself.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## linderman

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

Bruce 

have a look here / blow up the zoom to 200% / adjacent to the ATI onboard video chip; isnt that a socketed bios chip? 

not sure, but I think so?


http://www.e-techeshop.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5_62_64_427&products_id=7654


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

Yes that is. 
Alec100, does that chip you took the picture of say AMI on top of it?
Look on the board near where the 24 pin power connection goes is there a chip there that says AMI on it?


----------



## linderman

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

thats one damn obscure board for sure / MSI doesnt even have anything "close" to that board in their retail line-up

I personally would get another motherboard like and asus or gigabyte with P31 chipset m-atx board and then enjoy an unrestricted bios!



look on ebay UK for any of these as long as they are *MATX*


GA-G31M-ES2C
GA-G31M-ES2L
GA-G31-S3G 
GA-EG31M-S2 
GA-EG31MF-S2
GA-G31M-S2C
GA-G31MF-S2
GA-G31-S3L 
GA-G31M-S2L 
GA-G31MX-S2


----------



## linderman

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=GA-G31&_sacat=See-All-Categories





YES / these boards will overclock


----------



## alec100

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

I have ordered the gigabyte g31 motherboard from pc world's website it should arrive in 3-5 working days. The chip on my current motherboard does not say ami on it there is not a chip that does however the ami sticker is stuck onto the motherboard itself and is not on top of the chip. This is irrelavent now as I'm getting a new board. I want to ask will I lose any data after installing the new mobo or will my computer be as I left it.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

You'll have to at least do a repair install of windows to remove the old drivers and reset the hal config. a repair install will not overwrite any personal files but you may have to call the Microsoft phone number to explain you replaced a defective motherboard and reactivate windows.

Or you could slave the drive into another PC and retrieve the data from it.


----------



## alec100

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

After doing a repair Install of windows will all of my programs and registry keys still be intact.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

The repair install will leave them intact, the only issue may or may not if Microsoft sees the motherboard change as an upgrade.


----------



## linderman

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

YES / repair install does not mess with your programs or data / you will however need to install all system drivers / windows updates 


http://michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm


----------



## linderman

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*



wrench97 said:


> The repair install will leave them intact, the only issue may or may not if Microsoft sees the motherboard change as an upgrade.





you will be fine as long as you explain to MS the original motherboard is no longer available for replacement.


----------



## alec100

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

Just to let you guys know, I installed the Motherboard Successfully and now my computer is working fine, and OC'd to 3GHz.


----------



## linderman

*Re: Recovering Corrupt AMI BIOS*

well done / I think you took the best route out of the woods given your circumstance and your desires to overclock


----------



## Wrench97

Thanks for letting letting us know the outcome


----------

